# bigger drop lowering springs coming?



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Are there any companies going to release any lowering springs soon with bigger drops than what's out there now?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

babymobilcruze said:


> Are there any companies going to release any lowering springs soon with bigger drops than what's out there now?


Not any that will be able to use with the stock struts/shocks. You can only go so low and increase spring rate so high before you start blowing shock absorbers. 

If you want to go lower than lowered springs will take you, you'll need coilovers. 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't keep cars long enough to worry about blown shocks or justify the cost of coilovers. Surely some company will come out with lower springs, was just curious if any one knew of some coming down the pipeline.


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

If you dont care then cut your springs................. Thats just as stupid as going any lower on stock struts.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

babymobilcruze said:


> I don't keep cars long enough to worry about blown shocks or justify the cost of coilovers. Surely some company will come out with lower springs, was just curious if any one knew of some coming down the pipeline.


One word explains why companies will not sell severe lowered springs for use with stock struts: liability. 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Lol what? Tons of companies make springs with a bigger drop than 1.8/1.2 for hundreds of cars.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

babymobilcruze said:


> Lol what? Tons of companies make springs with a bigger drop than 1.8/1.2 for hundreds of cars.


Yes, they do, like the grand prix. The catch is you need KYB AGC struts to run them.

Its not just about longevity, it's abot safety. If I have to explain why, you shouldn't even be thinking about lowering springs. 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

